# If Aliens Created Man, Who Created The Aliens?



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2007)

sorry i mean to start nothing.

i was discussing this topic at work with a few co-workers and this question came up.

so if man was somehow put on this planet by aliens, then where did the aliens originate from? sooner or later this has to trace back to a starting point.

just a thought.


----------



## johnny1234 (Jun 15, 2007)

there could be no starting point. we have made up starts and ends. maybe its just been going on for ever. like these aliens didn't come to be, they just always were then they created us and we're like "thanks guys." and then we die, so we assume that theres a start and end to everything


----------



## UserFriendly (Jun 16, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry i mean to start nothing.
> 
> i was discussing this topic at work with a few co-workers and this question came up.
> 
> ...


who told you that you were alive?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 16, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry i mean to start nothing.
> 
> i was discussing this topic at work with a few co-workers and this question came up.
> 
> ...


 
I'm still stumped on the chicken or the egg one. dont give me another to ponder


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 16, 2007)

an egg is just a baby chicken, theyre both the same.

who made the aliens? other aliens! kinda obvious aint it?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, just like if we created by a god it goes on and on in the same way. Something must've created the god.

We just are.

Maybe we are alone in terms of intelligence... the first aliens we find will doubtless be microscopic.

maybe the aliens are really insects... I find ants amazing, watched one carrying away a spider the other day.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jun 16, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yup, just like if we created by a god it goes on and on in the same way. Something must've created the god.
> 
> We just are.
> 
> ...


Have you watched a spider trap and wrap its dinner


----------



## johnny1234 (Jun 16, 2007)

what i want to know is if u keep going in one direction in space for ages passing all the stars and different galaxies and just keep going and going. is there a brick wall at the end? if so, what is behind that? i think the only possible thing would be for it to be completely infinite.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 16, 2007)

pacman theory. the universe is spherical. (my guess)

i could go much deeper but it could be my meal ticket. make a movie based around it or something.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Have you watched a spider trap and wrap its dinner


Only on tv.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jun 16, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Only on tv.


It can be quite fascinating if you find a hungry one and feed it different things.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 16, 2007)

well thank god or what ever for the seeds we needz


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 16, 2007)

If I'm right. sometime in the 70's Nasa sent 2 projectile type things into space to go stright for the nearest edge of our uneverse or galaxy or whatever . I read something about the communications there getting is telling them that near the edge these things are slowing down like there is some type of for acting upon them in the vacum of space? fractions of a light years per year or sumthin.


----------



## shamegame (Jun 17, 2007)

I know it sounds corny, but IF we were seeded here by aliens, I think that 
the movie Mission to Mars is probably the closest thing to the truth. Mars seems to have been very similar to earth in it's past, and maybe the aliens
seeded earth on their way out of the solar system, or came here directly.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 17, 2007)

shamegame said:


> I know it sounds corny, but IF we were seeded here by aliens, I think that
> the movie Mission to Mars is probably the closest thing to the truth. Mars seems to have been very similar to earth in it's past, and maybe the aliens
> seeded earth on their way out of the solar system, or came here directly.


Yes, the answer to the missing link... a theory i enjoy believing in.


----------



## Kryztina (Jun 17, 2007)

'string theroy'


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 19, 2007)

Good old Sting theory....

What if we are making these aliens out to be dumber than they are. What if they didn't directly create us, but what if they created our universe, and perhaps many universes before us... We are just a naturally occuring product of an evolving universe. Eventually life and intelligent life will take hold. There are theories that say it is possible for us to create a universe right here on Earth. And that the universe expands just as ours did during the Big Bang. But the universe creates its own space as it expands so we wouldn't see it happening.

And I don't think there are any brick walls out there. You wont fall off the edge of the universe.... I would expect that more and more space is created as you move ever outward. It would take one hell of a magic trick to break free of space-time.


----------



## mogie (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay this is my theory. It is my theory right now cause I'm stoned and it seems to make sense. 

There is one dude in just hanging around. This person is always stoned and looking for something to amuse themselves.

So whenever the urge strikes this "dude" makes a new thing. Do you remember creepie crawlers? They were bugs you could make in the oven. You poured different colored goo into molds and put it into the oven. After a few minutes out came a new and colorful bug.

I would say humans were one of the least succuessful bugs.


----------



## buff'n'puff (Jun 19, 2007)

I totally agree with the pacman theory, were the little pac-duder and we can only go around anded around, mabey space turns our rockets off course to stop us seing the truth, peach out dudes, ima getting stoned!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 19, 2007)

The creation of the aliens goes further back in history than we can even begin to imagine. They have been around for billions of years


----------



## 5mok3aBlunt (Jun 19, 2007)

This subjects makes me want to visit another galaxy and check out other planets for life but too bad we don't have that kind of technology yet...


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 21, 2007)

UserFriendly said:


> who told you that you were alive?


Very profound. brilliant way of answering.


----------



## Kryztina (Jun 23, 2007)

if everyone worldwide would stop fighting and get along we would have the technology... 

"two heads are better than one"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2007)

Kryztina said:


> if everyone worldwide would stop fighting and get along we would have the technology...
> 
> "two heads are better than one"



hello my friend. we missed you.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 26, 2007)

we're aliens too


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll say it again... if you want to study aliens, study ants. They're fucking amazing. They have society. They have wars. They take slaves.

What is intelligent life?


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry i mean to start nothing.
> 
> i was discussing this topic at work with a few co-workers and this question came up.
> 
> ...


the only aliens in this world are the WHITE MAN,
WHITE MAN ARE THE INVADING ALIENS TO OTHER PLANETS.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

willgrow1day said:


> the only aliens in this world are the WHITE MAN,
> WHITE MAN ARE THE INVADING ALIENS TO OTHER PLANETS.



what?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

We (humankind) are the aliens here. White/black/brown/ it doesn't matter.


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 14, 2008)

Space is just that SPACE. thats all there is. galaxies take up some space, but between them and forever on is just space. 

I didn't make humans. and I'll find out if God created me and if there is an afterlife once I die. UNTIL THEN SMOKE WEED EVERYDAY!


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what?


YES, WHO YOU SEE IS THE SLAVE DOG OF THE WHITE MAN, MORDEN SLAVERY, ISNT SHE ONE OF SIX THAT DIED COMING BK TO EARTH,


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> We (humankind) are the aliens here. White/black/brown/ it doesn't matter.


 YEAH I KNOW WHAT U MEAN, BUT


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

But what?


----------



## NYCJB (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder why we can only use a fraction of our brain power? Maybe we were designed to be smart enough to THINK we're smart. Supposedly these aliens that the government is trading technology with have problems reproducing, and what a coincidence that when the aliens mutilate cattle they take there utters (to use as penises maybe?) and there anuses ( wonder why..). I believe they are designing hybrids, possibly to start a new civilization on another planet, or to secretly flood the planet with these alien hybrids (possibly looking like...asians? just a thought people)

Peace


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

You know more than you think you do NYCJB. 

YouTube - UFO contact Alex Collier interviewed by Rick Keefe (1 of 12)

Part 1 of a 12 part series. Smoke one and settle in for a wild ride.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Is this ClanItUp? Or RollItUp?*


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Is this ClanItUp? Or RollItUp?*


 Why do you say that BSI?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Why do you say that BSI?


reread the thread. where'd these 2 come from?  asians what?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Is this ClanItUp? Or RollItUp?*



do you know what just happened. i don't. where did that shit come from?  people are weird.


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 14, 2008)

NYCJB said:


> I wonder why we can only use a fraction of our brain power? Maybe we were designed to be smart enough to THINK we're smart. Supposedly these aliens that the government is trading technology with have problems reproducing, and what a coincidence that when the aliens mutilate cattle they take there utters (to use as penises maybe?) and there anuses ( wonder why..). I believe they are designing hybrids, possibly to start a new civilization on another planet, or to secretly flood the planet with these alien hybrids (possibly looking like...asians? just a thought people)
> 
> Peace


 WELL DONE,UR NOT THERE YET, OUR BRAIN POWER IS BLOCKED BY THE WHITE MAN ,HOW?
EVERYTHING THAT IS PUT ON US


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> do you know what just happened. i don't. where did that shit come from?  people are weird.


*Give a man/woman a platform....He/she can spew whatever comes to mind....Or outta their ass....Whichever place the thought originated.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

I reread the thread...I still don't understand the klan reference. WTF is that all about. You go from "clanitup" to people spewing shit outta their ass?


----------



## NYCJB (Mar 14, 2008)

Im sorry, i didnt mean to offend anyone, just speaking my open mind, isnt that what everyones here for? I dont believe i said 'white power fuck asians they smell like fish and cant drive for shit'. You cant deny the fact that they all look the same and they are slowly taking over. But who am i to have any say.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 14, 2008)

Must have been women, but if they knew the aliens were going to make man they may have done it differently.


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 14, 2008)

NYCJB said:


> Im sorry, i didnt mean to offend anyone, just speaking my open mind, isnt that what everyones here for? I dont believe i said 'white power fuck asians they smell like fish and cant drive for shit'. You cant deny the fact that they all look the same and they are slowly taking over. But who am i to have any say.


 STUPID HILLBILLY,


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

This thread has officially been derailed.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

willgrow1day said:


> STUPID HILLBILLY,


I smell a ban coming...


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 14, 2008)

evolution is almost a fact considering there have been human remains (or VERY similar to modern human) found all over the place and can be dated so far back that it is almost sure that we evolved into what we are now. Intellectual aliens probably exist far closer to the center of the universe than us or less intellectual aliens could be bacteria that hasn't evolved much further past us in the forever expanding universe.

..just an idea.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I smell a ban coming...



i think i'll let this guy ride. he has a lot of anger and i think their are people here who may be able to help. as long as they aren't white of course.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll take that as the first warning?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I'll take that as the first warning?



we've been getting a lot of racists lately. i keep banning them. i don't understand them. can we keep one around for experimental purposes or do we just dump him with the rest of the trash?


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 14, 2008)

Let's see where it goes. If he gets too bad then dump him.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Let's see where it goes. If he gets too bad then dump him.


read his posts. almost amusing. gotta give the guy credit for taking this whole forum on almost single handedly.  2 happy smokers


----------



## boooky (Mar 14, 2008)

I created aliens with Carbon and Co2 mixed with sugar cain. Put it in a 5 gallon bucket dump bud light on it and watch..


----------



## Dreamer4life (Jul 21, 2009)

Edgar Cayce explaination that I find interesting is :People usually demand a beginning, so in the beginning there was a sea of spirit and it filled all of space. The spirit was static, content, and aware of itself. It was a giant resting on the bosom of its thought and contemplating what it is.

Then the spirit moved into action. It withdrew into itself until all of space was empty. In the center, the restless mind of the spirit shone. This was the beginning of the individuality of the spirit. This was what the spirit discovered itself to be when it awakened. This spirit was God (not a man/woman just the state of being/i.

God desired self-expression and desired companionship; therefore, God projected the cosmos and souls. The cosmos was built with music, arithmetic, geometry, harmony, system, and balance. The building blocks were all of the same material - the life essence. It was the power of God that changed the length of its wave and the rate of its vibration which created the patterns for multitudes of forms. This action resulted in the law of diversity which supplied endless patterns. God played on this law of diversity as a pianist plays on a piano - producing melodies and arranging them in a symphony.

Each design carried within it the plan for its evolution. This plan corresponds to the sound of a note struck on a piano. The sounds of several notes unite to make a chord; chords in turn become phrases; phrases become melodies; melodies intermingle and move back and forth, across and between and around each other, to make a symphony. Then in the end, the music will stop and the physical universe will be no more; but between the beginning and the finish of the music there was glorious beauty and a glorious experience. The spiritual universe will continue.

Everything assumed its design in various forms and their activity resulted in the law of attraction and repulsion. All forms would attract and repel each other in their evolutionary dance. 
check out human origins:http://www.near-death.com/experiences/cayce03.html


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont think we will ever fully have the answers to how we became us or who put the bacteria that became us on earth. im sure it came from somewhere its hard to imagine a giant ball of molten rock becoming a living thing. unless youre the thing from fantastic 4.. hes like molten rock right?


----------



## strainreview (Jul 26, 2009)

I believe to say that everything on earth has a reason for being. `not jus that but everyything here is made by god know we ask ourselves who made God wait!!i believe god is not human but all mighty creator of everthing. ok you can say i kind of dont make sense so the question is who made aliens since aliens made humans?good question my belief would be God. you can diagree with me or agree i also believe that everything in life or in other dimensions there is a good or a bad. so that must tell us if someone made humans someone musT OF CREATED SOMEONE OR SOMETHING REALLY DARK ENERGY.well this is all i have to say!


----------



## Brazko (Jul 27, 2009)

Dreamer4life said:


> Edgar Cayce explaination that I find interesting is :People usually demand a beginning, so in the beginning there was a sea of spirit and it filled all of space. The spirit was static, content, and aware of itself. It was a giant resting on the bosom of its thought and contemplating what it is.
> 
> Then the spirit moved into action. It withdrew into itself until all of space was empty. In the center, the restless mind of the spirit shone. This was the beginning of the individuality of the spirit. This was what the spirit discovered itself to be when it awakened. This spirit was God (not a man/woman just the state of being/i.
> 
> ...


Man, This was Awesome.... Many others will soon Learn this Dance, Great Story


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 27, 2009)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> an egg is just a baby chicken, theyre both the same.
> 
> who made the aliens? other aliens! kinda obvious aint it?


The egg came first.... problem solved.



NYCJB said:


> Im sorry, i didnt mean to offend anyone, just speaking my open mind, isnt that what everyones here for? I dont believe i said 'white power fuck asians they smell like fish and cant drive for shit'. You cant deny the fact that they all look the same and they are slowly taking over. But who am i to have any say.


That's why we stay in skool kidz....



How about simply acknowledging the fact that at the present "time", we can't say anything with a degree of accuracy. Time itself eludes us as a construct.


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 27, 2009)

The egg did not come first it was the chicken, organisms would evolve into the actuall animalls not their eggs. 
The universe is light, dark matter, and more matter (such has the basic compunds which build us) Everything evolves and everything will continue to evolve until the universe ends, even stars plants evolve over time, such as global warming which is Inevitable. If you think about our solar system we are the 3rd plant from the sun, in our galaxy there is probably thousands of terrestrial planets which are this distance from the sun. water, sun and consumption of other organisms make us evolve. So every living thing will evolve. If anyone knows 'M' Theory it says that at the point of our universes creation mass amounts of light, gravity, dark matter and matter, collided in massive waves, creating our universe. This means life exists probably everywhere throughout the universe probably more advanced then our brains can fathom, and only through the process of evolution can we un-lock our mind, un-lock truths. I believe smoking weed enhances these thoughts because imagination is everything.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2009)

it all starts with a seed.


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 27, 2009)

u think nature created the seeds which produced the flowers? or nature produced the flowers which made the seeds.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 27, 2009)

kmoneyc said:


> The egg did not come first it was the chicken, organisms would evolve into the actuall animalls not their eggs.
> The universe is light, dark matter, and more matter (such has the basic compunds which build us) Everything evolves and everything will continue to evolve until the universe ends, even stars plants evolve over time, such as global warming which is Inevitable. If you think about our solar system we are the 3rd plant from the sun, in our galaxy there is probably thousands of terrestrial planets which are this distance from the sun. water, sun and consumption of other organisms make us evolve. So every living thing will evolve. If anyone knows 'M' Theory it says that at the point of our universes creation mass amounts of light, gravity, dark matter and matter, collided in massive waves, creating our universe. This means life exists probably everywhere throughout the universe probably more advanced then our brains can fathom, and only through the process of evolution can we un-lock our mind, un-lock truths. I believe smoking weed enhances these thoughts because imagination is everything.


No, you have it backwards.... The egg comes first....always.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 27, 2009)

Alright, this is the real truth to christianity and many other major religions around the world, The virgin mary was abducted by aliens and impregnated by the extra terrestrials, so she gave birth to jesus, an alien -human hybrid, this explains his supernatural powers, he spoke of our creator from the sky, and the extra terrestrials come from far in the sky, The bible today has been altered so badly over time that the truth has been altered to fit the churchs agenda. An example is the creation of hell by the church. In reality hell is when ur spirit is earth bound(ghosts). Heaven is when u pass through to the spiritual world on the other side and then u are reincarnated into another life until u achieve the ultimate spiritual enlightenment, then once that happens, u stay in heaven for ever. The aliens simply planted the seeds for evolution on our planet, and we evolved from the seeds they planted, and i believe that the second coming of christwill be extra terrestrial intervention that saves us from the end of our life on earth. There are too many places in the bible that aliens fill, its no coincidence, ppl jus need to stop being scared and being in denial, its the truth, jus embrace it and accept it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought it all starts with a gallon of gas?


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 27, 2009)

Pot Scott, This is a insightful idea, but there is no evidence that we even have souls or spirits. Does every living thing have a spirit? ( Plants, insects fish.) The only thing that seperates us from everything else is our advanced brain which allows us to think about something as indepth as spirit. The more we advance the less we realize we actually know.


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 27, 2009)

The egg always comes first now, but in the begining there wasnt a egg, there was a evolving bird creature which had sex with another evolving bird creature and one of them laid an egg, the egg was the first chicken.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 27, 2009)

kmoneyc said:


> Pot Scott, This is a insightful idea, but there is no evidence that we even have souls or spirits. Does every living thing have a spirit? ( Plants, insects fish.) The only thing that seperates us from everything else is our advanced brain which allows us to think about something as indepth as spirit. The more we advance the less we realize we actually know.


 
Every living organism has a spirit, and there is no scientific proof for anything, but who can prove scientific proof. when it comes down to it, all u can do is have faith in what u believe


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 27, 2009)

That is true, I believe in this one life so make the best of it. SMOKE WEED


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 27, 2009)

kmoneyc said:


> The egg always comes first now, but in the begining there wasnt a egg, there was a evolving bird creature which had sex with another evolving bird creature and one of them laid an egg, the egg was the first chicken.



Well, you defeated your own logic there!


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

Truth is in what you perceive through your senses

Not in what you think !


----------



## pot scott (Jul 28, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Truth is in what you perceive through your senses
> 
> Not in what you think !


 
Dreaming is just as real as being awake because both are created by wat our brain percieves it to be. now think about that one for awhile.


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

pot scott said:


> Dreaming is just as real as being awake because both are created by wat our brain percieves it to be. now think about that one for awhile.


Dreams are the result of what U achieve* during the wake. They represent your contraddictions... fears... whises etc.. 
Infact dear "dreamer", if you stop using your brain for a while, stop thinking... reality.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 28, 2009)

thats a theory, its not proven


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

pot scott said:


> thats a theory, its not proven


Try remember your dreams and analyze them..


----------



## pot scott (Jul 28, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Try remember your dreams and analyze them..


Thats the only problem, i don't dream when I am using thc, and i don't wanna have to not use thc just to dream.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 28, 2009)

You may analyze your dreams, but the meanings of them are simply made up. There is no true way to analyze dreams or their meaning. They may have a meaning for you when you wake, but that doesn't mean that interpretation is either true or accurate....

Psychology is BARELY a science....barely.


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You may analyze your dreams, but the meanings of them are simply made up. There is no true way to analyze dreams or their meaning. They may have a meaning for you when you wake, but that doesn't mean that interpretation is either true or accurate....
> 
> Psychology is BARELY a science....barely.


Yes infact.. you and only you know the meaning of your dreams.. except for very simple dreams... example one day you see a very nice girl... same night you will dream that you..... talk to her


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 28, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Yes infact.. you and only you know the meaning of your dreams.. except for very simple dreams... example one day you see a very nice girl... same night you will dream that you..... talk to her


lol talk to her  why is it that u dont dream while high? this happens to me too


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

kmoneyc said:


> lol talk to her  why is it that u dont dream while high? this happens to me too


About sex off course 

I didn't said that I don't dream when I'm high... lol, here's an example of distorted reality


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 28, 2009)

when u said dreams are actions of what u did that day, and u can anaylze them. when i dont smoke weed and actually have dreams i control what happens. its jus something ive done since forever i guess. what would that anaylze too?


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

kmoneyc said:


> when u said dreams are actions of what u did that day, and u can anaylze them. when i dont smoke weed and actually have dreams i control what happens. its jus something ive done since forever i guess. what would that anaylze too?


Off course they came from the wake... want proof?
one that is born blind don't do visual dreams... one that is born deaf do dreams with no sound... 


you don't dream when your high simply because, dreaming is a very complex process and need that your brain is fully functioning..... not "stoned"


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

Control dreams?
Difficult expecially in REM phase when "if" and "or" does't exists, only "and"..
Basically you can't take conscious decisions...


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 28, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> Control dreams?
> Difficult expecially in REM phase when "if" and "or" does't exists, only "and"..
> Basically you can't take conscious decisions...


 Thats not true, its called Lucid dreaming alot of other people can control their dreams, it probably is all baised upon what you have seen, but I can fly when I dream?


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 29, 2009)

kmoneyc said:


> Thats not true, its called Lucid dreaming alot of other people can control their dreams,


Control dreams?
Difficult expecially in REM phase when "if" and "or" does't exists, only "and"..
Basically you can't take conscious decisions...


REM dreams are usually the most "intense" dreams but, are not always easy to remember, like if you try to remember exactly a part of a movie that you seen 5 hours ago. You should wake up during the REM to remember them, you'll notice that you can't control them...




> it probably is all baised upon what you have seen, but I can fly when I dream?



It's Superman's fault... 

In any way I'm almost, sure dreams like other mental processes can not be explained well with neuropsychology , anyone is the "doctor" of himself .


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I couldn't tell you what stage of dream state I am in when it happens, but I can also control my dreams. Many times I am aware that I am in a dream and can control the outcome. It's like being in your own movie.


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well, I couldn't tell you what stage of dream state I am in when it happens, but I can also control my dreams. Many times I am aware that I am in a dream and can control the outcome. It's like being in your own movie.


There's no doubt of being aware of dreaming... I doubt that you can control any of your dreams... as I demostrated dreams come from experience.. experience gives you a subconscious, they are the 'painting' of you subconscious.. they tells you how would you react to a situation at this time, with you experience on that situation... but a new situation occurs every day ....
hope you understood my poor english (sigh sigh).


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

wtf happened to the aliens?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

What If we are simply a GPS marker in this sector? They aren't interested in us at all, but merely a navigational point...... like a swimming pool to an Cessna. 

Indeed....what did happen to the aliens?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> What If we are simply a GPS marker in this sector? They aren't interested in us at all, but merely a navigational point...... like a swimming pool to an Cessna.
> 
> Indeed....what did happen to the aliens?


what if we are just "meat"? 

it's not "over-population", it's "ripening". 

i think i just figured out where all the dinosaurs went. 
aliens ate them.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

6 Billion and counting....they must be on a diet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> 6 Billion and counting....they must be on a diet.


we're not quite amber enough.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe if we all stopped washing ourselves off constantly......


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Be positive guy... They like Mary, sometime they come here to smoke some Mary because in their land it does not exist..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually, it is the aliens which have already stolen our best weed strains.


WEED PIRATES!!


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well they gave us Datura and Atropa in change, these plants are made in their _fucking_ sophisticated laboratories, aliens are cool don't hate them


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

I make it a point to NOT hate things I don't believe in....


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Off course.. it's funny because everone is painting these hypothetic aliens like the US government, always scared of anything eheheh...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

We project aliens because deep down we are a lonely species.


----------



## wm2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> We project aliens because deep down we are a lonely species.


We born alone, we die alone.

But why scared?


----------



## coomsual (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont think anyone created anything. i think everything is a by product of universal values that govern, mass ,speed, etc


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 30, 2009)

To think that we are the only intelligent beings in the universe is absurd. Human beings are so narrow minded - we think that earth is the center of the universe and that the universe started with us - so therefore we must be more technologiclly advanced because we've been around longer. The universe is constantly growing - it has no end - there are millions of galaxys just like ours with suns just like ours - that sustain life just like us. There are species in other galaxies that are far more advanced than us and capable of traveling out of their own galaxy. Possibly to visit backward earth. Not more than a mere 500 years ago we thought the earth was flat. We've got a long way to go.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

wm2009 said:


> We born alone, we die alone.
> 
> But why scared?



If you can answer that one, you'll see why religion was invented.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jul 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If you can answer that one, you'll see why religion was invented.


religion invented?! my god shall smite thee.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

Luckily I wear a Pasta hat, so I'm immune.....


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jul 30, 2009)

i thought it was tin foil? oh no thats aliens my bad


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been thinking about making a custom hat with Pop Tarts. If I leave the Tarts in the foil pack, I might be able to ward off two birds with one stone.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jul 30, 2009)

you are by the far the smartest man alive


----------



## Ichi (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you considered that perhaps nothing really exists?


----------



## twostarhotel (Aug 1, 2009)

aliens or ets that came here and made us in their image, are way older and a much higher step in the human evolution, and conciousness.
earth has a sort of energy field around it that i guess keeps our souls from leaving the planet and reincarnating somewhere else. we were sort of an experiment. but unlike other planets where your memory is brought with you to the next life, on earth our memories erase. keeping us down really.
the human form or conciousness i think is a manifested result, of entering physical realities and dimensions


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Aug 1, 2009)

One of the theories is that some type of extra-terrestrials came to this planet and mixed their DNA with primates because that was the closest thing on this planet to them. This would explain why we share some characteristics with primates yet we are much more intelligent than them and anything else on this planet and we do not bare that much resemblance to them.

Personally I find that theory much more likely than the god theory where we just appeared out of nowhere, because theres definite proof that we evolved now. I saw an interview with one man where he said he was allowed to see the beginning of us in a vision from the aliens and hundreds of thousands years ago the aliens kept some primates separated from the others and the aliens worked with them and ever since then we have been evolving as a combination of both primates and the aliens. He also mentioned something like this planet was not that habitable to the aliens so they had to mix their DNA with an animal that could survive here (primates).

So really I guess earth is only part of our home. I also believe in the souls as well because Ive heard much about that. The aliens were created naturally, not by god I dont believe. I believe in a god but god to me is just everything, its not a single entity its in all of us. Maybe we will get to see where we came from someday, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## pot scott (Aug 1, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> One of the theories is that some type of extra-terrestrials came to this planet and mixed their DNA with primates because that was the closest thing on this planet to them. This would explain why we share some characteristics with primates yet we are much more intelligent than them and anything else on this planet and we do not bare that much resemblance to them.
> 
> Personally I find that theory much more likely than the god theory where we just appeared out of nowhere, because theres definite proof that we evolved now. I saw an interview with one man where he said he was allowed to see the beginning of us in a vision from the aliens and hundreds of thousands years ago the aliens kept some primates separated from the others and the aliens worked with them and ever since then we have been evolving as a combination of both primates and the aliens. He also mentioned something like this planet was not that habitable to the aliens so they had to mix their DNA with an animal that could survive here (primates).
> 
> So really I guess earth is only part of our home. I also believe in the souls as well because Ive heard much about that. The aliens were created naturally, not by god I dont believe. I believe in a god but god to me is just everything, its not a single entity its in all of us. Maybe we will get to see where we came from someday, hopefully sooner than later.


interesting! i'd really like to know where u heard that so i could see it first hand


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 1, 2009)

The loneliness continues....


----------



## twostarhotel (Aug 2, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> One of the theories is that some type of extra-terrestrials came to this planet and mixed their DNA with primates because that was the closest thing on this planet to them. This would explain why we share some characteristics with primates yet we are much more intelligent than them and anything else on this planet and we do not bare that much resemblance to them.
> 
> Personally I find that theory much more likely than the god theory where we just appeared out of nowhere, because theres definite proof that we evolved now. I saw an interview with one man where he said he was allowed to see the beginning of us in a vision from the aliens and hundreds of thousands years ago the aliens kept some primates separated from the others and the aliens worked with them and ever since then we have been evolving as a combination of both primates and the aliens. He also mentioned something like this planet was not that habitable to the aliens so they had to mix their DNA with an animal that could survive here (primates).
> 
> So really I guess earth is only part of our home. I also believe in the souls as well because Ive heard much about that. The aliens were created naturally, not by god I dont believe. I believe in a god but god to me is just everything, its not a single entity its in all of us. Maybe we will get to see where we came from someday, hopefully sooner than later.


ive heard somthing similar to that, but i heard that primates came after humans, that the first human was a genetic experiment , "test tube baby" sort of thing but we were made in their image i think people are hesitant on beliving that the aliens are humans on other planets. but yea we were made here to adapt to all climates and be part of the cycle here on earth, they also made us in their image, to experience life on earth and reincarnate into bodies similar to their own, there are so many stories, i just read one on how the annunaki started the earth human race.but other sources are saying that that it was way before the annunaki came here, that there were other beings that created the annunaki even, and the cycle continues. but really check out billy meiers pliedian version of the story, check out zacheria sitchen, check out stories of atlantis. i can post links if you like i have links to the atlantis story for sure id have to search the others down. actually here ill post the first part of the atlantis story and how higher evolved beings created humans and earth humans, to assist in concious evolution, raising awarness which in turn would spread out and effect the universe even.
http://www.sprword.com/videos/legendofatlantis/


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 2, 2009)

Our narcissism is in full swing on this thread.....


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 2, 2009)

twostarhotel said:


> ive heard somthing similar to that, but i heard that primates came after humans, that the first human was a genetic experiment , "test tube baby" sort of thing but we were made in their image i think people are hesitant on beliving that the aliens are humans on other planets. but yea we were made here to adapt to all climates and be part of the cycle here on earth, they also made us in their image, to experience life on earth and reincarnate into bodies similar to their own, there are so many stories, i just read one on how the annunaki started the earth human race.but other sources are saying that that it was way before the annunaki came here, that there were other beings that created the annunaki even, and the cycle continues. but really check out billy meiers pliedian version of the story, check out zacheria sitchen, check out stories of atlantis. i can post links if you like i have links to the atlantis story for sure id have to search the others down. actually here ill post the first part of the atlantis story and how higher evolved beings created humans and earth humans, to assist in concious evolution, raising awarness which in turn would spread out and effect the universe even.
> http://www.sprword.com/videos/legendofatlantis/


I'm unsure of the whole alien bit. Not that I don't believe in em. But the atlantis story is interesting along with alot of new archeologcal finds that that are starting to push alot of civilization back to 10,000+ years ago.
there are some really good documentaries on this site about everything including ancient history. sprword.com


----------



## twostarhotel (Aug 2, 2009)

mexiblunt said:


> I'm unsure of the whole alien bit. Not that I don't believe in em. But the atlantis story is interesting along with alot of new archeologcal finds that that are starting to push alot of civilization back to 10,000+ years ago.
> there are some really good documentaries on this site about everything including ancient history. sprword.com


i really like that site! there is this guy named llyod pye, i forget what he does but he shows how humans are in no way linked to primates in the evolution process, and how he thinks the yedis and bigfoots of today are remnants of some of the earlier "experiments", and how rare it is to actually form a fossil.
http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=2669013599514568012&ei=E_TUSPu3D4vQiALdgKnNAg&q=Lloyd+Pye&hl=nl

check this site out too www.thedutchpersepective.blogspot.com


----------



## twostarhotel (Aug 2, 2009)

i killed michael jackson but dont tell


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Aug 2, 2009)

twostarhotel said:


> ive heard somthing similar to that, but i heard that primates came after humans, that the first human was a genetic experiment , "test tube baby" sort of thing but we were made in their image i think people are hesitant on beliving that the aliens are humans on other planets. but yea we were made here to adapt to all climates and be part of the cycle here on earth, they also made us in their image, to experience life on earth and reincarnate into bodies similar to their own, there are so many stories, i just read one on how the annunaki started the earth human race.but other sources are saying that that it was way before the annunaki came here, that there were other beings that created the annunaki even, and the cycle continues. but really check out billy meiers pliedian version of the story, check out zacheria sitchen, check out stories of atlantis. i can post links if you like i have links to the atlantis story for sure id have to search the others down. actually here ill post the first part of the atlantis story and how higher evolved beings created humans and earth humans, to assist in concious evolution, raising awarness which in turn would spread out and effect the universe even.
> http://www.sprword.com/videos/legendofatlantis/


Ive heard the Billy Meier story and found it really interesting. Personally I didnt believe all of it but most of it sounded like it could be true.

Ive heard about the Annunaki to but Ill have to do more research on that, I dont know much about them. havent heard about zacheria sitchen, ill look that up too. Ive heard part of the Atlantis story which I found very interesting, Ill try to watch the link you gave me.

I think if a lot of the nonbelievers would see some of this stuff and how much of it adds up and makes sense than maybe they would believe in it as well. Surprisingly you can find a lot of good stuff even on the internet, you have just to stay somewhat skeptical because there are a lot of hoaxes and fake stuff out there, you have to pick out the real.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's all you have to know...we are all dust in the wind. 

Seriously...Look at this 3D illustration of our Milky Way galaxy and remember...the center of our galaxy is some 28,000 light years away. And that's just to the center. 
You can zoom into the picture and look at the text , esp the WE ARE HERE part... then zoom back out. 
http://maps.nationalgeographic.com/maps/print-collection/milky-way.html

Now the UNIVERSE is made up of billions upon billions of galaxies. The very thought of mankind being the only living things in ALL of this space is kind of a big waste of space, don't ya think? So it's not important who made man, or even aliens..but who made the Universe? A much bigger question...


*The distance of 28,000 light years has recently (1997) been confirmed by the data of ESA's astrometric satellite Hipparcos. Other investigations published consequently have disputed this value and propose a smaller value of some 25,000 light years, based on stellar dynamics; a recent investigation (McNamara _et.al_ 2000, based on RR Lyrae variables) yields roughly 26,000 light years. These data, if of significance, wouldn't immediately effect values for distances of particular objects in the Milky Way or beyond.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2010)

Which universe ... 

Religion, Bigfoot, UFO'S, Al Gore ..... all the same. 




The Boogeyman.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 18, 2010)

just as evolution has brought us humans to an upright position,,so could evolution have worked anywhere else


----------



## idimi (Feb 24, 2010)

4theist20 said:


> Good old It would take one hell of a magic trick to break free of space-time.


Its possible, there's alien civilizations that don't have the ILLUSION of time. Time is not outside, but something within.


----------



## idimi (Feb 24, 2010)

strainreview said:


> I believe to say that everything on earth has a reason for being. `not jus that but everyything here is made by god know we ask ourselves who made God wait!!i believe god is not human but all mighty creator of everthing. ok you can say i kind of dont make sense so the question is who made aliens since aliens made humans?good question my belief would be God. you can diagree with me or agree i also believe that everything in life or in other dimensions there is a good or a bad. so that must tell us if someone made humans someone musT OF CREATED SOMEONE OR SOMETHING REALLY DARK ENERGY.well this is all i have to say!


The one is the all, the all is the one! Are you saying we were created from dark energy?


----------



## Moldy (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn! I was just thinking about that yesterday. I sorta believe in the "raped ape" theory. Sounds just as good as the talking snake thing. I think if we found out for sure we would have mass hysteria happening so it's probably better it's a big mystery!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 24, 2010)

If, maybe, possible, sounds good, I think, probably, could have, ... did I leave anything out?


----------

